# powertap 11 speed wheel with 10 speed 105?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I may be switching some stuff around and I want to see what my options are. I have a power tap wheel set that currently has an 11 speed cassette. if i put a 10 speed 105 group on this bike can i just put on a 10speed cassette ? will i need a spacer? it is just a trainer bike but I want it to work well. thank you


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You will need a spacer.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

The Powertap should have come with the spacer. If not, they are cheap. And yes, you need it.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

that is what I was hoping for - thank you


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

You will need 2 Spacers - the 1.8mm one that came with the hub and the 1mm one that comes with the 10spd cassette.


----------

